# HID installation



## ilovesti (Dec 23, 2006)

I got some questions about wiring the HID system into my 98 VW beetle. i hope someone would be kind that can answer my questions. thanks !! i attached some pictures below. and hopefully after i solved my problems, then this post will help other people to have their HID installation done.
Here are the pictures of my Hella HID ballasts and the HID bulbs i got from. the thing is that i wanna hook that up to my friend's 98 VW beetle. but i dont know which wires i should hook up to . in the picture you can see in the picture "OEM light1.jpg" there are three wires got hooked up to the HID Halogen lights. pictures "OEMlight 2-5" shows different angle of that OEM light and its orginal plug. 
Now the problem is that there are three wires hooked up to the OEM lights. i know forsure to install the HID. the OEM Halogen light will be taken out. so now on the OEM light plug. THere are three wires. as you can see in in the picture OEM light1. THere are a black, red&black (on the same slot). there are also pictures showing that the OEM light attach to the OEM housing. anyways, now the HID ballasts and HID bulbs each got three plugs, those three excatly match the other from the HID bulb and the ballast. So there are only the blue line and the black as you can see in the pictures "HID system". 
Now i dont understand that , what are the three wires on the OEM light, what is the black, red&black(attached together) for? should i hook up the black line from the HID system to the black line with the black line of the OEM light? and hook up the blue line of the HID system with the red&black line of the OEM lights. 

P.S. the blue and black wires are the power source to the ballasts. so the whole thing is those two needs need to be hooked up with the original car power source. then the power will go through the ballasts then go into the HID bulbs. 

OEMlight1.jpg








OEMlight2.jpg








OEMlight3.jpg








OEMlight4.jpg








OEMlight5.jpg








OEMlight housing
[imghttp://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y128/ilovesti/HID%20system/OEMLIGHThousing.jpg/img]
OEM light housing 2








HID Ballasts








HID bulbs plugs

















HID system















:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Ceraq (May 24, 2000)

*Re: HID installation (ilovesti)*

This might help...
http://www.rhodesign.com/VW/HID.1.htm 
Not a lot of wiring info, but I found a good place outside the engine bay to put the balast boxes.
You need to figure out which line to the bulb is Power and which is ground. Depending on your kit, you will run those through a relay or to the balast box. Basically you are putting a relay or the balast box in the lighting circuit that already exists.
I suspect that the 3rd wire is a second hot and goes to either a different light or the daytime running light relay. I don't have my wiring diagrams at work so I'll look later this evening and see if I have your year and see where the 3 wires go. 
Enjoy!
-Michael


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: HID installation (Ceraq)*

It's been so long since I've done mine, but I don't remember my OEM light connector looking quite like that. Although mine's an '01 so it's bound to be different anyways.
Here's link to instructions that came with my HID kit:
http://www.xenonfactory.com/pr...n.pdf
The pics are more helpful than anything. Your kit looks almost identical to what I installed. The polarity didn't matter, so I just plugged the two (Black & Blue) to whatever on the OEM harness. It's worked fine for almost two years now.
You also might want to disable the Daytime Running Lights. The way they're setup, they don't have quite as much power to them as when the headlight switch is turned on. So it might be a little tougher on the ballast and bulbs with not the full amount going through it. Of course that's just a theory, but I did it at the advice of another HID owner two years ago.


----------



## ilovesti (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: HID installation (1.8T_Moe)*

it seems like my HID kit doesnt have to relay unit? do you think i need that? what does the relay unit do?
thanks alot guys
P.S. i disabled the DRL already, just the last step to install the kit


_Modified by ilovesti at 1:53 PM 12-31-2006_


----------



## ilovesti (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: HID installation (Ceraq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ceraq* »_This might help...
http://www.rhodesign.com/VW/HID.1.htm 
Not a lot of wiring info, but I found a good place outside the engine bay to put the balast boxes.
You need to figure out which line to the bulb is Power and which is ground. Depending on your kit, you will run those through a relay or to the balast box. Basically you are putting a relay or the balast box in the lighting circuit that already exists.
I suspect that the 3rd wire is a second hot and goes to either a different light or the daytime running light relay. I don't have my wiring diagrams at work so I'll look later this evening and see if I have your year and see where the 3 wires go. 
Enjoy!
-Michael









CEraq, thanks for your help!
so did you have a chance to look at your diagrams yet? that would really help. my kit does look like 1.8T Moe's except i dont have the relay unit. sshoott , i am kinda worrying if i need to find that relay unit for my kit, since every aftermarket HID 's the male/female connector might be different, i might have a hard time on that as well. damn,, so unlucky


_Modified by ilovesti at 10:20 PM 12-31-2006_


----------



## ilovesti (Dec 23, 2006)

CEraq, did you find the diagram for my year? thanks alot


----------



## Ceraq (May 24, 2000)

*Re: (ilovesti)*

totally forgot to look!







My bad and my apologies! And I was just reading that manual yesterday! I'll slap a reminder in my phone. 
-Michael


----------



## Ceraq (May 24, 2000)

*Re: (Ceraq)*

Pretty straight forward:
right Side Wires
Yellow: goes to the low beam
White: goes to the high beam
Brown: ground
Left Side Wires
Yellow/Black: low beam
White/black: high beam
Brown: ground
It looks from the circuit that the low and high beam bulbs are exclusively on, however, I know that my own car has both on for highs and only the lows on for low.
Reviewing your pics, though, does not compute with the wiring diagram (2 blacks and a brown??) Should be only 2 wires, hot and ground. Looks like one of the blacks is connected to the ground at the light so perhaps its a ground extender, but the color is all wrong








I would find the wire that is hot to the low beam and plug that to the HID balast hot wire. Take the brown ground wire and connect it to the other wire going into the balast. That should provide you direct power to the balast. Then run the wires from the balast through to the lighting sockets for your HIDs.
I hope that this helps. Sorry again for the delay. 
Best regards,
Michael


_Modified by Ceraq at 10:00 PM 1-14-2007_


----------



## fohveh (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Ceraq)*

If the kit is missing the relay, you should get one, it should have relay attached to a heavy gauge wire harness. Your stock wiring harnes CANNOT support the heavy voltage load every time the HIDs are turned on. HIDs burn less voltage once on than does a standard halogen BUT when they start up they draw an instant enormous current drain which will eventually burn out the Beetle's tiny wire gauge. The relay attaches to one headlight and it becomes your on/off totally bypassin the Beetle's wire harness so it is therefore protected from damage over time. The connection to the one headlight is all that is needed. Turn your interior switch on and the current goes to that headlight low beam wire which is plugged into the relay wire harness, which in turn is plugged into the two ballasts, which in turn are plugged into the HID's. Thats it. Just be careful not to overload the Beetles stock headlight harness, bypass it with the relay harness that is larger gauge.


----------



## Ceraq (May 24, 2000)

*Re: (fohveh)*

I'd second the relay choice if you are starting from scratch. The connection at the ignition block for the hot wire that runs from ignition to headlamp switch was meted by the PO's installation of an HID kit. So far I have had no trouble after I fixed this connection, but the installation of a relay would have bee smarter from the beginning. Where I was working with a pre-installed fix I did not. I may yet go back and do this...
Best regards,
Michael


----------

